# ABS light won't turn off on 1998 gti vr6.



## IwAnTaGtIbAd (Oct 21, 2007)

I recently bought a 98 gti vr6 with 70,000. shortly afetr buying it, my abs light came on and i noticed less and less pedal pressure. one night after driving around town for about an hour, i stopped for five minutes and turned the car off. When turing the car back on the brake light on the dash came on (like when you lift the e-brake) and shortly after i lost all my brakes. 
I found out it was my rear left caliper, the shaft that the e-brake is connected too was leaking. 
I replaced it with one from NAPA. It had all the vw audi symbols on it so i figured it was legit. Finally got it on with my old pads (still good) and the brakes work amazing now, but the damn ABS light just won;t turn off.








p.s. and the new caliper already has surface rust on it (four days later)








Please help me with this, I have ocd and add and its really bugging me


----------



## IwAnTaGtIbAd (Oct 21, 2007)

C'mon guys, I'm sure one of you knows how to turn my ABS light off.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

pull out the panel where the light is and un plug it. done deal.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: ABS light won't turn off on 1998 gti vr6. (IwAnTaGtIbAd)*

Did you already try the go fast and step on the brake pedal hard trick? I don't have a VW with ABS, but some people claim that this fixes the problem with the ABS light being on sometimes.
Try disconnecting the battery for 30 minutes to see if the memory erases. It that doesn't work, you can try a OBDII Code Reader/Scanner and try to turn the light off. If that does work, you can try to find someone who has VAG-COM, and ask them to try to turn the light off.
If that doesn't work, then it's time for a trip to the VW Dealer.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 1, 2008)

you probably don't have the ABS rings at the back of your new rotors. install them and the light will turn off. or if you don't care for ABS, take the bulb out.


----------



## IwAnTaGtIbAd (Oct 21, 2007)

i didnt replace the rotors. so why would i be missing the abs rings


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (IwAnTaGtIbAd)*

you have an option of running abs or non, hubs come with rings which can be removed. check if you have them. 
also scan the car and see what codes you come up with


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_you have an option of running abs or non, hubs come with rings which can be removed. check if you have them. 
also scan the car and see what codes you come up with


----------

